# 2012 UFHORA National Races June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061

There will be food on site.
More info to come.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Schedule:
Thursday - Practice and Support Races
Friday - Practice and Support Races, Qualifying for Saturday races
Saturday - Super Stock, Modified & Unlimited, Qualifying for Sunday races
Sunday - Amateur Modified, T-Jet, & R/O

Super Stock & Tjet


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Hotels:
The Comfort Inn -804-695-1900 
6639 Forest Lane, Gloucester VA 23061 

The Hampton Inn -804-693-9393.
6638 Forest Hill Ave., Gloucester VA 23061 

They are right next door to each other and no more than 5 minutes or less from the Moose Lodge.

South of the Coleman Bridge ($2 North Bound toll) in Yorktown

Crown Inn Motel - 757-898-5436
7833 George Washington Mem. Hwy
Yorktown,VA 23692

Travelers Motel - 757-898-3565 
9121 George Washington Mem. Hwy
Yorktown, VA 23692


Days Inn - 757-283-1111
4531 George Washington Mem. Hwy
Yorktown, VA 23692


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Ronnie Jamerson, modelling the NEW 2012 UFHORA Nats shirt...price is $15 get it at the Nats


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Tom Hiester (Mar 27, 2012)

*2012 Uforah nats*

Would like to know if any one that got any of our silicone tires as door prizes had a chance to try them out?
Tom Hiester
Hiester's H.O. Silicone Tires


----------

